# Guitar Mock-Ups 2.0



## SPBY (Jan 22, 2010)

I know this is out of the realm of possibility of Ibanez guitars but i really just put the ibanez headstock on it because i like it the best:





I'd rather do work for someone who is getting a custom guitar made and wants to see what it would look like before they drop a couple thousand on it rather than for someone saying "hey, make this guitar for me, bye". These are the basic options i have at the moment, but i can generally make anything you ask for, so shoot a PM my way, and i'll see what i can do. (a little cordiality helps too )

*OPTIONS:*
(I might leave stuff out, this is off the top of my head, but just ask if you need anything)
*Woods:*
Acajou
Afromosia
Alder
Amboyna Burl
Aniegre
Ash
Avodire
Basswood
Bete
Bubinga
Figured Claro
Flamed/Quilted/Spalted Maple
Goncalo Alves
Iroko (<3)
Jatoba
Korina
Koto
Lacewood
Limba
Macassar Ebony
Mahogany
Maple
Padouk
Primavera
Purpleheart
Red Meranti
Redwood/Quilted/Burled
Sapele
Sipo
Teak
Walnut
Wenge
White Oak
Yew
Zebra Wood

*Fingerboards: (any above listed wood can also be used):*
Cocobolo
Ebony
Grandillo
Maple/Flamed/Birdseye
Pau Ferro
Rosewood
Snakewood
Zircote

*Bridges:*
Hipshot
TOM w/wo Stop Tail
Single String Bridge
Floyd Rose
Any Ibanez Trem

*Any Pickups (besides Q-Tuners, sorry )*

*Any selection of controls/tuners (specify locations for controls)*


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 22, 2010)

mn you me the bet mock ups here, keep workin on that!


----------



## Sponge (Jan 22, 2010)

Missed the bus! Posted this in the first...

"I'll pay attention to one or the other, or both, either way. This is cool stuff.

Put the deposit for the LP 8 shape, many thanks!

Would it be too much trouble to see what it looks like with emg 808s, no inlays,
hip shot bridge and flat black knobs? "


----------



## SPBY (Jan 23, 2010)

S. Custom (For my friend Nick)





Here's my favorite so far, it's a custom body style. 7-Piece Purpleheart/Maple Neck-Thru





As you can tell by now, i'm a fan of flamed maple, neck thru's and blank ebony fretboards


----------



## GazPots (Jan 24, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Sorry if people are getting annoyed by my many shoops. I like making them
> 
> I guess i'll just keep posting them on this first post to keep the length down :/, also, i know that they both have sunbursts, these were just the first two that i was experimenting with.
> 
> ...



Actually they did make a prestige prety much identical to the first one except it didn't have a black burst around the edge and the dots were pearl/light material.


No idea what the RG number was but it was for sale a few months ago on jemsite i believe.



I'd buy the mockup and the real one. 


Also, any chance of an RG8 with passives and a nice top/side dotted neck?


----------



## SPBY (Jan 24, 2010)

Custom Order Mockups for PnKnG:










Specs:
-Wenge Body
-30" Wenge 1 piece neck
-Maple Fretboard with black offset dots inlays
-24 SS Frets
-Merlin Custom Pickups for neck and bridge
-one Volume control
-3 way Gibson style switch
-2 way Killswitch
-single string bridge
-natural oil/waxed finish


----------



## Internection (Jan 24, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Custom Order Mockups for PnKnG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK the second one is SO nice


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2010)

Can you do a mockup of an RGA8 in camo with passives?


----------



## SPBY (Jan 24, 2010)

For the moment i've only been doing custom mockups for people seriously considering buying a custom guitar and who need a little visualization to help them decide, i've recently done some for some acquaintances, and two for PnKnG (who graciously gave a little cash to help a college kid out , thanks again man!).


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2010)

Jesus, those look crazy, you'll get a PM soon.


----------



## SPBY (Jan 24, 2010)

I am doing a few requests, but i'm also taking a few paid requests from some people, so of course i'm doing the paid ones first. I'm really just looking for a few bucks thrown my way to make it a little more worth my time cuz these take a while to make and i have a bunch of homework for design classes.

The first thread i could pump out the cheesy mockups in an hour or two but i see these as a kind of helpful visualization for someone who's about to drop a couple thousand on a custom and needs some help deciding. (Not trying to be rude, tone can't be expressed through text :/)

On another note, if anyone wants a mockup, it's better to PM me.


----------



## PnKnG (Jan 25, 2010)

Internection said:


> FUCK the second one is SO nice



I know. I'm liking that one more and more each time I look at it. 

And Thanks again SPBY for making them for me


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 25, 2010)

SPBY said:


>







Looks like rondo saw that


----------



## SPBY (Feb 2, 2010)

Making a bunch of PSD's so i can make the mockups real quick like, but still have the good quality. Here's one for the Ibanez RGA style body.

I know they are both white, they're only white because it seems to be the best color to test shines and shadows when using other colors and woods, and the fretboards are black just to be able to see them against the white easily. (Subconscious reason, because i like white guitars with ebony fretboards )


----------



## SPBY (Feb 5, 2010)

PRS Copy (For Justin Bailey)


----------



## Duraesu (Feb 6, 2010)

what do you use, photoshop?


----------



## SPBY (Feb 6, 2010)

_velkan said:


> what do you use, photoshop?



everything on photoshop, yeah


----------



## ncbrock (Feb 7, 2010)

Are they renders from some other place and just adding wood layers for the body?


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Feb 7, 2010)

SPBY said:


> [/b]


----------



## SPBY (Feb 7, 2010)

ncbrock said:


> Are they renders from some other place and just adding wood layers for the body?



No, i make the shines/shadows/reflections and shapes entirely myself. I don't use outside generators or other tools.


----------



## metalvince333 (Feb 25, 2010)

would you be able to do this guitar in a 7 or 8 string?









My Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 24 of 24 by Vince - MySpace Photos


----------



## SPBY (Feb 25, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> would you be able to do this guitar in a 7 or 8 string?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only picture i got was of the so cal, is that right?


----------



## metalvince333 (Feb 25, 2010)

yup thats the one!


----------



## SPBY (Mar 3, 2010)

I realized that Ibanez's basses were (for the most part) a lot better looking aesthetically than the guitars, soooooo....






If you're wondering, the strings go over a gibraltar 8 string TOM style thingamajig and goes into the body as a sort of string thru and the ball ends are held on the bottom of the guitar as opposed to the back. I've seen this done on certain custom guitars and it is very, very cool


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 4, 2010)

that is pretty freaking cool


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been thinking that too, SRs look awesome, I would buy that so easy!


----------



## retrowheels (Mar 4, 2010)

yea if i got a custom, which is prolly no time soon. i would try to get something like that,


----------



## shadowvault (Nov 14, 2013)

Pretty cool!Can you video capture the process?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 14, 2013)

Probably not, because 

1) 3-year-old thread
2) His last post was months ago.


----------

